# Raise Your Rating Without 5 Stars. Maybe...



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

First and formost, I do NOT believe anything that Uber says!

I often have 5 star streaks, recently I had a 49 streak of(5 stars) and it raised my rating .01
So, I set out to figure this out. As you see, my lifetime trips is: 1042, Rated trips: 802 of those, 722 are(5 stars) and I show a 4.87 Star rating.

I gave myself 5 (1 stars), 10(3 stars), 65(4 stars) to come up with my 4.87 rating (FIGURE 1)
Below in(FIGURE 2) shows that I needed 66 (5 star) rated trips to raise my rating .01 to a 4.88 But I gave myself the 49(5stars) and it raised it to 4.88(that is the 4 decimal raised to the nearest tenth.

So, IF the raiting system is based on the last 500 rated trips, then you can see in (FIGURE 3), that if this is true and your oldest ratings drop out, then you could lose 11(5 stars), 1 (3 star) and 5 (1 stars) and get rated 4 stars for the next 17 trips and STILL raise your ratings .01

Based on this, I do believe the rating system IS based on the lifetime rated trips and NOT on the last 500 trips.


----------

